
Google Acquires Emu, an IM Client With Siri-Like Intelligence - fidotron
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/06/google-acquires-emu-an-im-client-with-siri-like-intelligence/
======
mkaziz
At this point, I feel like so many of these startups get acquired and shut
down their existing services. What incentive do I have to invest myself in a
new set of services that are only going to be shut down as soon as the company
is hired?

~~~
dudus
Aren't the high valuations in cash and stocks enough incentive?

~~~
boomzilla
I think parent was talking from end users' perspectives. They will be
conditioned to not wanting to try out a new service or new app as even if they
can get some value from the service/app now, there is no guarantee they will
have that value next year (or months in the current climate).

I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing. As users become more skeptical
with the new shiny services, it'll be harder to acquire users. And it'll be an
advantage for the "real" startups with real users and real revenue.

~~~
mkaziz
Thanks for clarifying, I was talking from the end users' perspective.

You have an interesting point, but I contend that real start-ups with real
users/revenue also get acquired/shutdown often enough that that's not really
going to be a distinguishing factor.

------
Mithaldu
Reading up about what their software did, i am once again astonished about yet
another company setting up an IM network that is only accessible via phone,
thus blocking it from the most convenient way to chat (via PC and a real
keyboard) for the users most likely to have such an app.

------
html5web
Wow! I liked Emu after reading the article
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/emu-a-smarter-messaging-
app...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/emu-a-smarter-messaging-app-with-a-
built-in-assistant-exits-beta/) Here comes the innovation!

------
sskates
Congrats Gummi! Returning to Google to pull another Siri.

